# Back up camera for smartphone



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Does anyone use a backup camera that Bluetoothes into their phone? I'm thinking there has to be one on the market,but seems reviews are all over the place. All I want is a camara with a rechargeable battery that can be mounted or utilizes a magnet. I really want to avoid another screen, I already have one on my phone. And no I'm not going to buy a new truck just to get the camera. Not for a couple years anyway.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

Can buy reverse camera and screen as a kit in bluetooth connection or wi fi connection on e bay for very little $$$$.

With either bluetooth or wi fi just tune your phone into the connection. You do not have to use the screen component, but if you change your mind about the screen in your truck, you have it.

Simple.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

Farmineer95 said:


> Does anyone use a backup camera that Bluetoothes into their phone? I'm thinking there has to be one on the market,but seems reviews are all over the place. All I want is a camara with a rechargeable battery that can be mounted or utilizes a magnet. I really want to avoid another screen, I already have one on my phone. And no I'm not going to buy a new truck just to get the camera. Not for a couple years anyway.


I have been using this camera for several years. Works very good.

https://www.etrailer.com/Backup-Cameras-and-Alarms/Rampage/RA7710.html


----------

